# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى السياسي > الاخبار العاجله >  واشنطن تعارض جدولة الانسحاب وتأمل الاتفاق مع بغداد قريبا

## حسان القضاة

جدد البيت الأبيض معارضته تحديد ما سماه موعدا تعسفيا لانسحاب القوات الأميركية من العراق، ردا على تشديد الحكومة العراقية على تضمينه في الاتفاقية الأمنية. وقال إنه ما زال يأمل التوصل إلى اتفاق قبل نهاية الشهر الجاري، معتبرا أن الخلافات أقل مما تبدو. 

المزيد...

----------

